# mon Dock ne s'affiche plus après manip sur poubelle



## #léo7 (26 Avril 2014)

Coucou,
j'ai fait le processus pour changer ma poubelle en mac pro et mon dock ne s'affiche plus, merci de m'aider.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Avril 2014)

Esssaye d'être plus clair stp

Si il y a un sort qui permet de changer une poubelle en mac pro je suis preneur


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Si il y a un sort qui permet de changer une poubelle en mac pro je suis preneur


Moi aussi.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2014)

Je déplace dans la Customisation parce que ça semble être le coeur du problème.

Pour avoir une chance de pouvoir t'aider, il faudrait avoir une idée de ce que tu as fait pour en arriver là.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Salut,

Tu l'as fait avec une application ou manuellement ?


----------

